# lone wolf or summit climber??



## devolve (Nov 6, 2008)

interested in the Summit Goliath SS and the lone wolf alpha sit and climb.

anyone got anything to say about these?

is it worth the extra cash for the LW?

how comfortable are they? I like to sit all day and this will be my new #1 go to stand now that I am public land only.

thanks!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 6, 2008)

the goliath will be more comfy on the long sits, but the lone wolf will pack in and out better.

if you think you will be fine in the size of the LW, you should be fine with the viper, which will be a hair lighter and smaller for packing than the goliath.

I know LW has some loyal fans, but I cant see paying the difference.  we have about 10 vipers now and only thing I would change right now would be to upgrade a few to goliath tops for the extra room


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Nov 6, 2008)

Summit makes another one...the Titan. It is THE best climber on the market in my opinion


----------



## 2tines (Nov 6, 2008)

i have the viper , use it all the time and love it. light ,easy to pack, comfy,and a reasonable price. gotta getcha one


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 6, 2008)

LW loyal fan here, I have a hand climber as I mostly bow hunt and after borrowing it, three of my hunting buddies went out and bought the sit and climb which a little more versatile for both bow and rifle hunting ....Summits are good stands sure, but if its the best your looking for, a Lone Wolf is an investment in the quietest and lightest stand on the market...you should be able to find plenty of summits in the swap and sell....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=127592


----------



## Wetzel (Nov 6, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> the goliath will be more comfy on the long sits, but the lone wolf will pack in and out better.


This has been my experience as well.

I use my lone wolf as my carry stand, taking it in and out with me as I hunt different locations.  Very light and easy to carry.  

I generally put my Goliath stand up in a location that I'll be hunting on and off during the season and leave it there.  Weight isn't bad for carrying, but the bulk/size of it doesn't allow me to carry it through the woods as quietly as I can the lone wolf.

Without a doubt, the Goliath is more comfortable, but I've never had any problem sitting for hours and hours in the lone wolf stand.


----------



## devolve (Nov 6, 2008)

thanks for all the replys, I bought a goliath tonight. I brought it home and put it together and hung it out back. comfortable! Ill be down the road in the am to try and kill one.

thanks again!


----------



## thanson (Dec 4, 2008)

cant beat a summit


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 6, 2009)

Summit for sure! you did good! best on the market! IMO


----------

